# Looking for a new routine, anyone tried UHT?



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I've been training DC style for the last few months and have seen quite good strength gains, but I've only seen marginal size gains and I'm feeling pretty burnt out from the constant heavy rest-pause sets. So I'm taking a week off and looking to try a different routine which maybe focuses more on hypertrophy.

I'm not looking for a 3/4 day split only working each muscle once per week, I've tried splits like this in the past and not had much success with them. Also I would probably say I'm a hardgainer so I don't want a routine with too much volume. I came accross UHT (Ultimate hypertrophy training) which focuses on periodization by manipulating a different training variable in each phase, to prevent hitting a plateau. Has anyone tried this routine with good results? It looks quite interesting, if anyone wants to read up on it heres the link:

http://ultimate-hypertrophy.com/UHT/UHT.html

Apart from that are there any other routines anyone could reccommend me?

thanks


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi there mate,

There are a few people here who are doing / have done the UHT program. I've asked them to pop by the thread with their thoughts.

Cheers,

G (the guy who wrote the UHT program).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you follow DC properly? You are not supposed to blast it non-stop....


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Tezza,

G asked me to drop by as I've been following the UHT for around a month now.

It's going pretty well, completed phase 1 (reducing rest times) and phase 2 (high volume) and now on to phase 3 (lower volume and adding more weight each session).

It's a cracking workout program, personally I find the different phases keep you interested and motivated for the next, the high volume phase 2 is a f*****g killer though :tongue: .

Deffo recommend giving it a go, its meant for hypertrophy and if thats what your after then you gots nothing to loose by giving it a try ey :thumbup1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Even the high volume phase on that plan don't seem like high volume?

Or have i read it wrong


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

The highest you will go on the base program is 8 sets per movement, 3 times a week.

So 24 sets of 15 reps of Squats / Deads / Bench / Row / OHP etc a week.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

ok looks good mate... Didn't mean my post to come off as rude.. just misunderstood it thats all 

How many days per week do you advise on this plan?

Any chance you could post a sample up for me?

I;ve got a shoot coming up soon....might give thise a whirl

thanks


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Whole Body Split

Squat

Romanian Deadlift

Bench Press

Cable Row

Dumbbell Overhead Press

Pulldowns

Extras: Situps / abs and calves on one training day and biceps plus triceps on the next.

Train M/W/F or similar, whole body done each time.

The Phases...

P1 - Do between 3 and 5 sets of 15 per movement. Keep the weight the same all the time. Start with 2 minute rest and drop 15 seconds of rest every time till you are down to 45s rest or less between sets of 15.

P2 - Keep rest at 45s. Add 2-3 or more sets to each movement. Keep weight the same still, keep reps at 15 or as close as you can. Do this for 3 weeks.

Take a week off.

P3.

Add weight at every session. Drop reps / sets and add rest time over the weeks so you end up doing 1 or 2 very hard sets of 8 reps on each movement. This will take several weeks to get down to.

P4.

Just 1 set per movement, performed like this...

Start set - max reps (will be less than 8), hit failure, rack the bar, rest 20-30s

Rest pause reps - Unrack bar - get another 2 reps, hit failure, rack the bar, rest 20-30s

Rest Pause reps - Unrack bar - try another rep - fail

Move on to assisted / negative reps, performing 1-3 of them.

Reduce the weight 50% or more and rep out as many AMT or partial reps as you can till failure.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks at little complicated....

I normally use a bodypart split with high volume. I've never used a WB approach? Are they better than split IYO?


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im interested in this routine , recovering from a broken wrist at the moment but when alls well again would give it a try, hopefully the muscle memory will kick in quickly.

What happens at the end of phase 4? Do you hit phase 1 again but with heavier weights than in the first cycle? do you take another week off?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Gary - yes on both counts. A wee break then back to P1 with starting weights + 2 to 5 %.

Rambo,

you could use an upper lower split, or even a push / pull / legs split. What matters is that you train each bodypart at least twice / week.


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rambo - Looked pretty complicated to me when I first took a look at it, give the whole website/ebook a good read http://www.ultimate-hypertrophy.com/UHT/UHT.html and it soon becomes clear, just takes a few reads to get everything sorted.

I've altered mine to fit a hard gainer approach but here is the complete 12 week training cycle that I'm following right now (currently at week 5)



> *THE WORKOUT:*
> 
> - Bench Press
> 
> ...


Hope that helps a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

How many workouts per week is that? e.g phase 1 is for 2 weeks, how many sessions over that period? (edit - just read 3 times a week, ignore me)

Also what is the dieting protocol on this, differing amounts of calories for each phase?


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> How many workouts per week is that? e.g phase 1 is for 2 weeks, how many sessions over that period? (edit - just read 3 times a week, ignore me)
> 
> Also what is the dieting protocol on this, differing amounts of calories for each phase?


Yep 3 workouts per week.

Dieting:

Find out your base diet, so times your bodyweight in lbs by 19-20 to get total calories, then workout how much protein (1.5g per lbs), carbs2.0g+) and fat (25% or so of total calories) you need.

Phase 1 - Base diet

Phase 2 - Add 1 additional serving of whey (so 20g) and add 30-60g extra carbs

Phase 3 & 4 - Add another serving of whey (so another 20g), drop the extra carbs added in phase 2, and add 10g glutamine first thing and 10g after workout.


----------



## garydyke1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just gotta get this wrist healed up and ill follow these principles. Wont be for a month or so at least


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

nice one :thumbup1:


----------

